# php not running on iis 7.5 phpinfo() works.



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

strange thing..

when i execute a php file with phpinfo() it shows all the modules and info correctly

but when i try to run anything else, it doesn't run..

i have configure php 5.3.1 on iis 7.5


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

check your error logs.. what do they say?


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

i took a look at the logs.. but there isnt anything noticable i think.. here is the log file attached..


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 25, 2009)

is that the access log? do you also have an error log ? change php.ini error reporting parameters


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is the iis log..
i tried xampp too.. and its not working either..


----------



## IggSter (Dec 25, 2009)

Try going back a couple versions of PHP. I upgraded my web server to 5.3.1 and nothing worked so dropped back to 5.2.11

5.3 is very strict with regard to code compliance (short tags not allowed by default etc etc)


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

i tried both.. 5.3.1 and 5.2.12


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you tried installing it using Microsoft's Web Platform Installer? I was skeptical of the utility at first, but I used it to reinstall SQL Server 2008 Express and it fixed a configuration issue I was having. What it does is give you an up to date list of web and programming utilities, you pick what you want and it handles getting all the prerequisites then installs them all with minimal user input. It also handles installing prerequisites that are part of Windows such as ASP .NET for IIS, etc.


----------

